# Megasquirt Install... OEM VW sensor resistance curves?



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

I am in the process of doing a MSnS install.
MS1 PCB ver. 3.57 (whichever the latest is)
I need the resistance values for all of the sensors in my engine bay.
CTS (blue)
and Corrado IAT
I also need to know how the knock sensor works, (what happens with the resistance during operation?)
I think thats it for now. I'll have more stupid Q's later.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Megasquirt Install... OEM VW sensor resistance curves? (91gti_wolfsburg)*

Knock sensors are like little microphones. They'll need a circuit to read them.
For the sensor calibration curve, try on these values.
32 degrees F - 5750 ohms
140 degrees F - 600 ohms
212 degrees F - 200 ohms


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Megasquirt Install... OEM VW sensor resistance curves? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Knock sensors are like little microphones. They'll need a circuit to read them.
For the sensor calibration curve, try on these values.
32 degrees F - 5750 ohms
140 degrees F - 600 ohms
212 degrees F - 200 ohms

Ok, I when the dudes at DIYautotune built my ECU, they installed something called knocksense, so do I just have to wire it up and It should work?
Oh- and the resistance values, is that for both the IAT and the CTS?
(My IAT is factory open element Corrado G60)


_Modified by 91gti_wolfsburg at 12:23 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt Install... OEM VW sensor resistance curves? (91gti_wolfsburg)*

The Corrado G60 uses that co_pot and if it's been adjusted the curve can be off. You'll need to measure it and use your own values, or switch to another style temp sensor like ABA/VR6/1.8t.
Knocksense is the easiest way to add it without getting into modding the board itself. I've used one before and it's a good piece.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt Install... OEM VW sensor resistance curves? (need_a_VR6)*

The G60 IAT/CO pot has 3 pins with one being a common sensor ground. The adj should only affect the COP pot pins resistance which will not be used on MS. The IAT Thermistor should run straight to the pins and the stock BOSCH values in Easytherm should be acceptable.
For the Corrado CLT, I did have to alter the values similar to what DIY posted above as the EasyTherm values were about 20* off.
Shawn


----------

